# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Jesse Ventura's New Book: 63 Documents the Government Doesn't Want You to Read

## FrankRep

Release Date: April 4, 2011



*63 Documents the Government Doesn't Want You to Read*
- Jesse Ventura


*Product Description*

There’s the Freedom of Information Act, and then there’s Ventura’s way.

The official spin on numerous government programs is flat-out bull****, according to Jesse Ventura. In this incredible collection of actual government documents, Ventura, the ultimate non- partisan truth-seeker, proves it beyond any doubt. He and Dick Russell walk readers through 63 of the most incriminating programs to reveal what really happens behind the closed doors. In addition to providing original government data, Ventura discusses what it really means and how regular Americans can stop criminal behavior at the top levels of government and in the media. Among the cases discussed:


• The CIA’s top-secret program to control human behavior
• Operation Northwoods—the military plan to hijack airplanes and blame it on Cuban terrorists
• The discovery of a secret Afghan archive—information that never left the boardroom
• Potentially deadly healthcare cover-ups, including a dengue fever outbreak
• What the Department of Defense knows about our food supply—but is keeping mum

Although these documents are now in the public domain, the powers that be would just as soon they stay under wraps. Ventura’s research and commentary sheds new light on what they’re not telling you—and why it matters.

*About the Author*

Jesse Ventura is the former governor of Minnesota and author of several bestselling books, including Don’t Start the Revolution Without Me! and American Conspiracies. Ventura is the host of the television show Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura on truTV. He lives in Minnesota and Mexico.

Dick Russell is a nationally respected activist, environmentalist, and author of critically acclaimed books, including, with Jesse Ventura, The New York Times bestsellers Don't Start the Revolution Without Me! and American Conspiracies. He is also the author of On the Trail of the JFK Assassins and The Man Who Knew Too Much. Russell is a prolific publisher in many of the nation's top magazines and has been a guest on many national TV and radio programs, including the Joan Rivers Show and NBC Nightly News. He lives in Los Angeles, California.

----------


## FrankRep

*Jesse Ventura on his book "63 Documents the Government doesn't want you to read."*

----------

